# My Platy Fry



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

[yt]Zp0sBr4DfTk[/yt]
Most look like hifin red wag platies, but I have a couple orange platy fry too. The mother is an orange hifin and the two fathers are both red wag, but one is a hifin and the other is a normal platy. I also have a female swordtail, but she is still skinny.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice! How old are they?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think they are 2 or 3 weeks old, but I'm not sure. They just popped up two days before I made this video 

How are your swordtail fry? I wish I could find a male swordtail, my male platies don't follow my female sword around like they do the female platies.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> I think they are 2 or 3 weeks old, but I'm not sure. They just popped up two days before I made this video
> 
> How are your swordtail fry? I wish I could find a male swordtail, my male platies don't follow my female sword around like they do the female platies.


They are doing great. I have two that have made it out of the original six. But they are coloring up very nicely and are now in my big tank since they large enough not to be eaten. And they LOVE it! The one was getting picked on by its sibling when in the 20g but now they have plenty of space to not be bugging each other. I think that part of it was since it was just them two the dominant one had no one else to pick on.

Thats funny you say that about the male platy. I have two female swords and one male platy since I am trying to play genetics and get some blue/black swords. Right now they are both gravid by other swords but I am hoping down the road he will work his magic. And on the bright side my two sword fry are both females, so when they are mature he can make some babies with them  haha

Oh and side note: Not sure if it was just mine, but when i had a male swordtail he was a HUGE bully. Constantly chasing the females and nipping of their fins. Even trying to mate with the tetras.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad to hear your fry are doing good.
I think i'm going to have to set up a tank just for swordtails. I would like to have some males, but I don't want them to stress my other fish.
I seen some really nice large red swordtails at a new fish store I found, wouldn't mind getting a few of them


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

I love those floating plants at the top!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks  

My platy fry are about half the size of the adults now. I counted 10 of them but they are fast, there could be more, and one of the light yellow fry is a swordtail, so now I have 2


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! Those are some lucky platy!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

They are so adorable! I love it when they start getting their colors!


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Aw, cute! I love platies!


----------

